# My Future Guitar!



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Watcha think?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I love the Silver Burst! I rather not have the EMG’s but thats a personal preference. Real nice Guitar. The guitarist from Tool one.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Rawpower said:


> I love the Silver Burst! I rather not have the EMG's but thats a personal preference. Real nice Guitar. The guitarist from Tool one.


Exactly! Which Pick-ups do you prefer? And whats your reasoning behind it?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Active EMG’s need batteries. EMG’s are good both Passive and active but I don’t like to sound like everybody else. I just prefer Seymour Duncan Humbuckers. They just sound different,and I like the sound. I can’t explain it. If you like the EMG and Mesa Boogie Tripple Recifier sound then that’s cool. Like I said earlier it’s a personal preference. What kind of music do you play? I want a silver burst also but looking more towards a earlier year.Bill playes one!


----------

